

Ask HN:Should software engineers go for MBA?? - mozylazy

I have a personal dilemma. I loved developing things when i was in college. Now i have 3.5 yrs industry experience and few stupid companies have killed my carrier as a developer. 
Should i start over again or go for MBA. :(
======
topijo
I recommend an MBA. More for the exposure to the motivation behind
organizations than anything else. Since no one individual can make lasting
impact alone, the world is ran through organizations, whether political, for-
profit, or non-profit. The MBA gives you the tools with which to understand
how organizations run, and being a creative individual, you will find ways to
apply your natural talents to these new tools. For example, my background
before MBA school was semiconductors. Very creative, but very technical. Then
I went to business school, and soon decided I wanted to apply my technical
creativity to a more artistic endeavor. So I enrolled in film school. Now, I
am an independent filmmaker. Considering how pragmatic an individual I am, I
would never have made this transition if my MBA hadn't provided tools to
understand this new industry and how to position myself to benefit from it.
the bottom line: your world just gets bigger. How far out you want to go is up
to you. Hope this helps.

------
neuromancer2600
I was also doing project management and software development before going for
an MBA--although my motivation was different. The MBA opened doors to routes
unimaginable to me before and was giving me time to think about what I really
wanted. A lot of people go for MBAs to switch careers. If that's what you have
in mind, I would hardly know a better way to achieve that.

